# Nikon L21 no Start on batteries other than one pair.



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a Nikon L21 Digital Camera. 
It behavces very wierdly, 
I have two sets of AA Rechargeable batteries (2x 2500 mAh + 2x 2000 mAh )
the camera requires a pair of AA batteries to startup. 
when i use the 2500mAh batteries, it starts up good, but when i use any other pair of batteries, it doesn't start up, in fact there is no sigh of life whjen any pair of batteries other than the two 2500mAH are put into it. 
Need Help guys.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2014)

That's weird... 
I hope the 2000mah batteries are good and working...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2014)

nac said:


> That's weird...
> I hope the 2000mah batteries are good and working...



yeah. 
i also tried other batteries i have. 
still the camera seems to be recognising only the 2500mAh batteries and none else.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2014)

I vaguely remember similar scenario with DLSR where the DSLR didn't recognize third party batteries, but this is the first time for compact camera and that too AA batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2014)

check the 2000mah cells in some other gadgets...it maybe defective


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah. 
I think one of them is wrong. 
see this : 
*i.imgur.com/oC72qbj.jpg

the right one doesn't work.
i uised the left one along with another battery, it worked.
but the right one doesn't work even on a wall clock.
see the colour of the patch.

- - - Updated - - -

thanks guys.

any thing i can do for the battery ?
Bought them more than a year back.


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2014)

If you or someone you knew have a charger with conditioning/refresh option, try conditioning the battery. It will revive, if it has any life left... 

BTW, it's not advisable to use two different batteries, esp if they are rated different.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2014)

just get a new pair...dont take risk


----------

